

Making Contact In The ‘Olympics’ Of Ham Radio - hiddencost
http://onlyagame.wbur.org/2014/08/09/wrtc-radiosport-ham-radio

======
tarminian
They like to use terms like the Olympics, but who would want to be in a sport
that can't even get basic fairness of the playing field correct.
[http://lists.wrtc2014.org/pipermail/wrtc2014/2014-July/00090...](http://lists.wrtc2014.org/pipermail/wrtc2014/2014-July/000906.html)

~~~
wglb
There was a lot of complaining, but I think the organizers did a superb job
this time around. I have friends who went to Brazil and Finland, and the
disparity was far greater.

It would be difficult to do much better than they did.

